# Any success stories with high BMI?



## Mia78 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have had 3 DIUI (all BFN), 2 fresh ICSI cycles and a FET (all BFP but chemical).    The clinic's explanation for our lack of success has been 'it's just bad luck'.  I have no fertility issues, as far as I know. I am having treatment due to being in a F/F relationship. After the second chemical pregnancy I had tests for thyroid, chromosome and clotting issues but they showed nothing. I'm wondering if the problem could be linked to my weight, as my BMI is around 35. Obviously, I'm trying to get this down but it's a slow process. I have two frosties waiting and my clinic have advised me to try steroids and clexane this time, but I'm wondering whether it's worth putting myself through it again physically, financially and emotionally.   
Has anyone had any success with high BMI? Any advice or experiences would be appreciated.
Thanks Xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

My BMI was around 35.5 when I conceived my twin girls via FET! 


   


CLP


----------



## Mia78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.

Wow, two sets of twins, that's amazing! I'm just going to have to continue trying to lose weight, follow the clinic's advice and try to think positively.



Xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

My bmi was 34 at the start of my successful cycle. No idea what it was after all the drugs .

Good luck

x x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Mia, they are amazing, some days I have to pinch myself, if someone had told me 6 years ago I would have four amazing babies, I would have thought they were   But seems it was my turn for some miracles   , keep up the    And all your FF bubbles will    And    For your future success! 


Good luck with your journey Mia


CLP


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi clp

How're you and your crew getting on? Hope all good. 

X x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Mierran, 


We are all good, just qualified as a MW, looking forward to starting new job soon, can't believe I have two children at school and two about to turn three!! Have been reading your diary, keeping everything crossed for you xx


Oops, just re read my comment, it should be buddies not bubbles, stupid auto correct!!! Doh!


CLP


----------



## Mia78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mierran and cutelittlepumpkin - Thank-you for your replies and kind words.   I think I'm going to go ahead this cycle so embryo transfer should be in a couple of weeks, all being well.  

Xx


----------



## Mrs_W (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep me. My bmi has been just under 35 on all 3 of our tries. Two have resulted in bfp although last year it ended in a missed miscarriage. Still early days this time round but it can and does work xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Clp - isn't it amazing where the time goes.

Happy birthday to your girls and good luck with the new job.. Congrats on graduating too. 

Mia - good luck with transfer and i hope you get a sticky bfp

Mrs W - good luck with scans and getting through the first 12 weeks, tho i found i didn't relax till they were safely here.

X x


----------



## Mrs_W (Sep 29, 2011)

Thankyou, first scan on weds so can hopefully relax a little then x


----------



## Mia78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Mrs_W

Hope your scan went well.

I had my embryo transfer yesterday of 2 blasts. All I can do now is  

Xx


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

My BMI was 34 at booking, I had been refused treatment at one UK clinic until it hit 30 or below, but I carried on.
I had steroids, aspirin & clexane, baby is now almost 5 weeks old. I had exercised regularly before last cycle, and carried on through the pregnancy so that I didn't gain too much weight. I think it helped, as I recovered really quickly from my C section.
I will have everything crossed for you on this 2WW xx


----------



## Mia78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for your reply and congratulations on the birth of your baby seemedlike4eva!  

I'm on the same meds as you were. I'm just   that this time it will work.

Xx


----------

